# What's happening to my charge?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

The battery on my iPhone 6s is two yrs old. It generally holds a charge ok. Lately, when I plug it in and turn it off overnight, the power seems to go down when I turn it on in the morning. What's going on? It's as if something's running while it's off. Anyone heard of this before?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I had it at 58% last night and turned it off and plugged it in. This morning it was around 38%. Could it be that the battery is just all over the place because it's old? Battery health shows upper 80s, but that hasn't changed in months, which makes me suspicious. Also, all apps are closed because I hit the home button twice and swiped them all out.


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

Most likely it is possible with a non-original charger, or wire, as the iPhone does not like this kind of thing, it will not get power. And goes into protection mode. Try to fix this problem.


----------

